# Special locomotives on San Joanquin?



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Hi

I was curious to know if there will be any special locomotives on the San Joanquin route anytime soon. I would love to catch a p42 phase lll.


----------



## cpotisch (May 11, 2018)

Guest said:


> Hi
> 
> I was curious to know if there will be any special locomotives on the San Joanquin route anytime soon. I would love to catch a p42 phase lll.


By special locomotives, do you just mean the 40th Anniversary P42s?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

No. I just really want to catch a phase iii or something like that.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

If anyone knows if there is a special locomotive, other than p42s or f59s or Siemens chargers, please comment.


----------



## cpotisch (May 12, 2018)

There is only one Phase III P42, #145, so the likelihood of it ending up on the San Joaquin is pretty slim.


----------



## San Walkeen (May 12, 2018)

Seimens Charger 2101 was pulling train 701 and pushing 704 last month.


----------



## cpotisch (May 12, 2018)

San Walkeen said:


> Seimens Charger 2101 was pulling train 701 and pushing 704 last month.


He said _other_ than P42s, F59s, or Siemens Chargers. He wants to see the Phase III P42 (#145).


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

I saw another YouTuber that railfans the San Joanquin, and he caught AMTK 130, phase ll, on 713 a while ago, and I was wondering if it will be back.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 12, 2018)

My non-expert comment:

There is usually no rhyme or reason to the appearance of a particular locomotive on a train (except perhaps for a special event). If a locomotive change (maintenance, repair, etc.) is needed, they just grab the next one available for the train.


----------



## cpotisch (May 12, 2018)

Here are four threads on AU that follow the whereabouts of the anniversary locomotives. Hopefully that's some help.


Phase I - P42 #156
Phase II - P42 #130
Phase III - P42 #145
Phase IV - P42 #184


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

@FrensicPic, that's true.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Oh yea. Happy national train day everyone!!! (5/12/18)


----------



## cpotisch (May 12, 2018)

Guest said:


> @FrensicPic, that's true.


So in other words, the likelihood that you catch the Phase III P42 (or any other special loco for that matter) is something like 1-in-290. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Thanks @cpotisch. I will keep trying


----------



## BCL (May 12, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> San Walkeen said:
> 
> 
> > Seimens Charger 2101 was pulling train 701 and pushing 704 last month.
> ...


How about Amtrak California Dash-8 #2051, Cabbage #90228, and Amtrak California F59PHI #2008 - all pulling Comet cars?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

@bcl Oh my gosh! I totally forgot about the dash 8s. Do you know what train it's on??


----------



## BCL (May 13, 2018)

Says it right there. San Joaquin 704 in Sacramento. It originates in Sacramento at 5:10 PM.

I also misidentified the cabbage number. Its Amtrak California 90225.

Amtrak California has two Dash-8s I believe. Ive seen them on Capitol Corridor.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

@bcl I railfan around Bakersfield, and being out railfanning at like 10:00 at night is little late for me. Do you know if it will be switching routes?


----------



## cpotisch (May 13, 2018)

BCL said:


> Amtrak California has two Dash-8s I believe. Ive seen them on Capitol Corridor.


Yep, 2. They are a rare sight.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak California has two Dash-8s I believe. Ive seen them on Capitol Corridor.
> ...


Don't know how many Dash-8s on the "coast" but, its not unusual to see a Dash-8 in the Coast Starlight consist behind a P-42.


----------



## cpotisch (May 13, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


Not unusual at all on the CS, but that route and operation is completely separate from AC.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys. I went railfanning today and caught #2051 pushing San Joaquin #715. I guess cab car #8303 was having some issues. Pretty awesome for me since I wanted a special locomotive.


----------



## cpotisch (May 13, 2018)

So did you just want a Phase III P42, or any uncommon loco?


----------



## BCL (May 13, 2018)

Guest said:


> Hey guys. I went railfanning today and caught #2051 pushing San Joaquin #715. I guess cab car #8303 was having some issues. Pretty awesome for me since I wanted a special locomotive.


Cool. It's kind of random though. The 704 of course originates in Sacramento, but the Dash-8s can be used anywhere on the San Joaquin or Capitol Corridor.

I remember one time I missed my stop and the conductor wrote a note asking the next conductor to let me ride back from Martinez. It was on Capitol Corridor, but the first train that arrived in Martinez was a San Joaquin running Comet cars. I remember the conductor manually pulling down the stairs.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

@bcl Amtrak #715 goes to Oakland Jack London, not Sacramento.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

If the dash-8 #2051 was on northbound San Joaquin #715, what southbound number San Joaquin would it be?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

Does anyone know????


----------



## TinCan782 (May 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Yep, that is what I said!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

If #2051 is on northbound San Joaquin #715, what southbound San Joaquin would it be on?


----------



## cpotisch (May 14, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > FrensicPic said:
> ...


My bad. Misunderstood.


----------



## BCL (May 14, 2018)

Guest said:


> If the dash-8 #2051 was on northbound San Joaquin #715, what southbound number San Joaquin would it be?


No way of knowing really. #715 terminates in Oakland at 6:05 PM. There is no southbound San Joaquins service from Oakland past that, so I'd assume it would normally go to the Oakland maintenance yard and be reassigned in the morning. The cars (other than baggage or Comets) could be reassigned to San Joaquins or Capitol Corridor.

San Joaquins has all these weird little trains like between Fresno and Sacramento, so it's kind of hard to keep straight where everything is going.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

That's true. San Joaquin #710 is the first southbound of the day, and that consist is the commet cars. I'm guessing the next southbound would have #2051 on it because that is the first southbound with bi level coaches and when I caught #2051 on Sunday, it was pushing the bi level coaches.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2018)

Does anyone know where #2052 is??


----------



## cpotisch (May 15, 2018)

Since the San Joaquin and Capitol Corridor run with such high frequency and such a short distance, it's pretty much random. So there's really no way to reliably know where the locos and consists will be even hours in advance.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2018)

True. I will try and catch San Joaquin #712 this weekend because that is the next southbound after #710, and they use bi level coaches.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

#712 had a NPCU with the bi level coaches. Weird consist as well.


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

Guest said:


> #712 had a NPCU with the bi level coaches. Weird consist as well.


Cool! Since it seems like you want to document the cool locos you see, maybe consider becoming a member here. It's quick and easy, and you'll be able to post and contribute in more threads and topics. Just an idea...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

Thanks. I will think about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey all. I am still hoping for a special / rare locomotive on the San Joaquin. If anyone has any info on where any locomotive is, like an Amtrak California dash 8 or a special phase p42, then please post it in this chat.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 14, 2018)

Being that it's a corridor train and now that there are enough California locomotives to cover it. I believe that you shouldn't really be seeing many P42s now which eliminates the heritage fleet from contention. And the few you might see out of two hundred locomotives. Very slim odds I'm sorry to say.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 14, 2018)

Guest said:


> Hey all. I am still hoping for a special / rare locomotive on the San Joaquin. If anyone has any info on where any locomotive is, like an Amtrak California dash 8 or a special phase p42, then please post it in this chat.


There are six special Genesis locomotives in the fleet - #156, #130, #145, #184, and #822 (the last two are the "Veterans" P42 and the Phase III P40). Then you have the two Amtrak California Dash 8s. As I understand it, the Genesises only run on the San Joaquins when there is a shortage of California locomotives, which there currently doesn't seem to be. But even if a "Genie" did end up on the San Joaquin, you'd still have to hope that out of the 202 P42s and P40s on the roster, it was using one of those six. And that's not to mention the fact that it's a commuter train which runs so frequently that it's hard to figure out what consist is in use for what particular train.

I can tell you that if anyone here knows when a special loco will be operating on the San Joaquin, they will most likely post it, but I just wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Here are four threads on AU that follow the whereabouts of the anniversary locomotives. Hopefully that's some help.
> 
> 
> Phase I - P42 #156
> ...


I do want to emphasize that you can check those threads for updates on the four Anniversary P42s, since anyone who has any notable info is very likely to post it there.


----------



## BCL (Jun 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all. I am still hoping for a special / rare locomotive on the San Joaquin. If anyone has any info on where any locomotive is, like an Amtrak California dash 8 or a special phase p42, then please post it in this chat.
> ...


I remember the 2012 derailment of the San Joaquin when a truck just plowed into the train at 50 MPH at a crossing. The photos clearly showed a Genesis.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ondeadline/2012/10/01/amtrak-derailed-california-big-rig/1606941/






Other photos showed it was locomotive #94. How it managed to stay up at that angle was pretty remarkable.


----------



## X (Jun 14, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Being that it's a corridor train and now that there are enough California locomotives to cover it.


In theory.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 14, 2018)

In theory none of the California or North Carolina corridor trains should be pulling from the national network fleet any more. The Midwest might have a few non Charger runs left. But there can't be that many remaining.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow! Thanks for all the support guys! I know you guys will keep me updated with the latest "news" on the San Joaquin.


----------



## PerRock (Jun 16, 2018)

The site https://heritageunits.com/tracks all the special locomotives railroads use, it's user updated so still isn't 100% accurate; but should give you an idea of where things are. You can also sign up for email alerts when things are near you.

peter


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for that link!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

You guys were saying there is no need for p42 locos on the San Joaquin because there are enough Amtrak California locos right????


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 16, 2018)

Guest said:


> You guys were saying there is no need for p42 locos on the San Joaquin because there are enough Amtrak California locos right????


Yep.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Well, I just saw 717 with a p42 #60


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 16, 2018)

Guest said:


> Well, I just saw 717 with a p42 #60


Well it seems like that train needed a P42.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh. Well then okay


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 16, 2018)

My point is that if a train needs a loco, and they don’t have an Amtrak Cali one on hand, it might end up with the P42. It’s not that common but it happens.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 16, 2018)

How often do you think that it occurs?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 16, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> My point is that if a train needs a loco, and they don’t have an Amtrak Cali one on hand, it might end up with the P42. It’s not that common but it happens.


It's changing now with the delivery of the new locomotives but, it was not unusual to see a P42 on their trains. It is still pretty common to see a P42 on the Pacific Surfliner as none of the new locomotives are in revenue service yet.


----------

